# NHS IVF conditions for 40-42



## Kimi_ism (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi all, 
I'm new to the site and was hoping you ladies might be able to offer a little guidance.  Me and my DH have been trying to conceive for the last two years with no luck.  I'm 40 and he's 33, we've both been going through the various infertility tests over the last year to try and find out what the problem is.  I was convinced it must be because of my age but it turns out my DH has low morphology at only 2%.  For that reason the NHS specialist said we are entitled to 1 round of IVF which we were thrilled about however, no sooner did he tell us we can start the process he then said that because we've only been living in the area (St Alban's) 6 months that we would have to wait another 6 months until August we can have the cycle.  I find this condition pretty harsh especially as we started the testing with my previous GP a year ago and at my age 6 months is a long time to wait!  Just wondering if anyone else has come up against this obsticle and if there's any way around it? I guess we could scrape the money to go privately in between but one of the conditions is that we've never had IVF before...aggggghhh help!


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi Kimi, 

I've not actually been in your shoes but will say if you can get an NHS cycle do so as I've had to pay for all of mine as my ex partner already had a child. Though it was me that was infertile and no matter of my partner would still require IVF the PCT wouldn't treat me as exceptional circumstances!  

Personally after being through 6 cycles the 6 months wait is nothing as it gives you time to prep your body so it's at it's healthiest and more baby friendly.. also with you being the same age as me our little eggies need extra looking after so eating healthy and start taking some good multi vitamins would be advisable. 

Make sure you check your PCT guidelines to check that if you do have a private cycle now before your NHS cycle that you don't lose your NHS go.. I know of two ladies who have lost their NHS go as they went private first. 

Honestly 6 months really is nothing.. I'd expect they'd suggest ICSI with your husbands low count which personally I feel is so much better for fertilisation rates. 

May I just ask if the NHS has offered you an AMH test? I know this test isn't the be all and end all but even after self funding my first cycle it was never mentioned to me and that cycle had to be cancelled 3 days prior to egg collection due to poor response (first clinic just put me on a normal all round protocol of meds). Works out (after paying private) that it was low for my age and I needed higher dose stims to grown the follicles so if they haven't this is something else you can look at getting done prior to tx. 

I guess what I would ask your consultant is how long after the 6 months wait would it be before you can start the cycle.. Is there a waiting list etc.. If there is you will have to add that into the length of time to wait and you'd not want to wait 9months or 12 due to your eggies age. 

All the very best xx


----------



## andade (Oct 29, 2012)

HI Kimi,

I would suggest that you read your CCG guidelines just to check all the requirements.  I changed GPs a few years ago and had to be with my GP for 12 months as well but it was a different PCT.

I would also read up on all of the requirements for your age group, when do they stop funding and are there any other conditions to be eligible.  Some CCGs will speed up your waiting time for over 40's due to the limited time available for funding. I highlighted all the key areas and have it on my phone so that it is easily accessible.  I had to show this to my GP last week when I went to look at changing from self-funding to NHS since thew rules in my CCG have changed.  Often we are more informed than the GPs! 

I agree with HBKmorris that you can use this time to start preparing your body, as it is suggested that you start taking supplements and any treatments for at least three months before treatment commences.

Also, have you had tests to suggest what your egg quality is like.  Just because you are 40, you may still produce good eggs.  Have you had all the relevant tests such as AMH and AFC etc?

Wishing you all the best!


----------



## Kimi_ism (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi Hbkmorris, 

Thanks so much for you response. Sounds like the PCT have been really tough on you and I really feel for you having had 6 cycles, I'm only on my first and that's sending me round the twist! 

I've had loads of bloods done but looking at the results I can't see one for AMH...I'll make sure I ask for that next time I see the consultant, thanks for the heads up! I also just googled it and Zita West do a home test, costs a fortune but might be worthwhile doing that rather than waiting for NHS.

And yes I think I will lose my free NHS cycle is I do private according to the info I've found online, I would much rather wait for the NHS go but just feel so urgent about it because of my age but like you say 6 months will give me time to get all healthy and properly prepared.  I've been taking vitamins etc for a while, I'll keep those up and try and get DH to do the same. 

I'm going to see the NHS specialist again once I have done the tube check (HSG) next month so I will definitely ask if there is a waiting list, hopefully not otherwise I probably will  be forced down the private route!  

Thanks again for your response, you've been very helpful. 

All the best to you as well x


----------



## Kimi_ism (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi Andade,

Thanks for your response.  I'm not familiar with all the acronyms yet, just googled CCG for my area though and will see what I can dig up there, thanks for that! I wasn't sure where to look for guidelines. 

As I mentioned in my response to Hbkmorris, I haven't had the AMH done, and not sure what the AFC one is but I'll request that one too.. thank you.

Is there any supplements that you would recommend? 

Thanks so much for the great info and advice.

All the best to you and your journey too.


----------



## andade (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi Kim,

No worries! I know what a minefield this can all be and I have learnt so much from the lovely ladies on FF. AFC is antral follicle count.

I looked at Angel Bumps Fertility protocol which seems to be very popular. Here is the link to the thread: 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0
You might have to copy and paste it, as I can't seem to make it a hyperlink!

When searching for your CCG, just type in you area CCG ivf policy. There are much more experienced ladies on here who can give you great advice as well.

Any questions, don't hesitate to ask as there are loads of ladies who are willing to share their experiences and knowledge!
Take care,

Andade, x


----------



## Kimi_ism (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks so much Andade, the link works perfectly! 

Had a look in the CCG for my area, and found the conditions paper, looks like they're not reviewing it until Oct 15 so should be ok and within the timeframe which is good, and other that not being at my GP's for 12 months we meet all the other criteria.

Thanks again
Kim   x


----------

